# Public apology & another comic idea



## AlphaDark (Jun 11, 2011)

Okay i admit it,  my last thread got alittle out of hand.  And im sorry i was being such an asshole about it, just didnt think my idea would get bashed that hard.
But thats in the past now and i even have another idea, one that i hope will be more "original."
Its called The Crucible and its like a futuristic sci-fi version of gladiators. Its where some aliens go to less advanced worlds abducting what they believe to be the best warrior on that planet. After they are taken form their home planet, the warriors are forced to fight in the Crucible. The Crucible is like a live game show that the more advanced planets watch for fun. While fighting they live in cells and have no contact with their home planet. Either you fight and win and live, or you die. Now to add to the drama, because after the first couple of seasons the audience got tired of seeing just fighting and wanted something more, each fighter is also forced to share the cell with another fighter. The aliens chose the two fighters that are least likely to kill each other while in the cell. So tell me what you think so for and i'll try not to bitch about what you say.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2011)

So you're planning a rip of Predators, with a bit of extra gay sex in the cells?


----------



## Monster. (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds a bit like _Gamer_, with Gerard Butler, but this idea is at least much better and more thought out than your last. It would be interesting to read, though, I'll give you that one.

Aliens are jerks. :c


----------



## Fay V (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay to be honest if you are planning on writing a story you need to work on your spelling and grammar. Not a simple matter of using spell check but you're going to need to write interesting and engaging dialogue, and you hardly managed a simple pitch. 

Next, it sounds like you're ripping off fable a bit, with the flair of predator. you even call it the crucible. Do you have an idea for a main character or two? You can manage a few pages with mindless violence, but seeing as then entire plot would be these gladiators needing to survive the crucible, the only other option is to depend heavily on the character and their struggles to keep people attached and still reading. how would the story of chapter 1 differ from chapter 30. what are you offering that keeps people reading. Unless you have a fantastic main character in mind, you'll have little to distinguish between the first page issues and page 500 issues. It would just be the same danger to the same guy that no one cares about.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2011)

Is this just all a setup for sex scenes
Tell me now so I know whether or not to devote any thought to it at all


----------



## Enwon (Jun 12, 2011)

Pick a different title from "the Crucible".  I know it sounds cool, but there's already a play about the Salem witch trials named that.  :V

Also, probably take some time to think your idea through, get character descriptions down, and write a script.


----------



## AlphaDark (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets set one thing from the beginning....There will be no sex, gay or otherwise.

As for grammar and spelling, i know it sucks, but im trying to fix that.

Third, I wasnt planning on this being a 500 page comic.  I was aiming at maybe 150 pages, something you can finish in one or two sittings.  That being said, most of the story will be divided between the fighting in the arena, the characters personal history, and the drama in the cells.   Really wish the was a better word besides drama.

As for the characters, I already have a few planned out and I am currently developing more.

Last but not least, the name.  It is not set in stone and completely up for debate.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually, OP, I have an important question for you, in regards to the potency of your idea.  Did you just come up with this because you needed to come up with something?  Or is it something that you daydream about, do you imagine scenes and characters regularly, have you thought about it for some time?

To put it frankly, unless your idea has some really strong, potent quality to you, I don't think you'll be able to last through a story webcomic.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 12, 2011)

You really think 150 pages is going to be enough to entertain people? I think you need to rethink things over. One comic with 150 pages will be forgotten pretty easily.


----------



## AlphaDark (Jun 12, 2011)

Being completely honest, I thought of this before my other idea. I actually my other idea was better, so this was put on hold. But after the forum chewed up and spit out my idea,  I went back to this one.  Still, one of my favorite things to do is to turn on my ipod and just lose myself in the many worlds that I have created in my head.  When I close my eyes I can see the characters and their world, the hard part is explaining what I see.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 12, 2011)

AlphaDark said:


> Being completely honest, I thought of this before my other idea. I actually my other idea was better, so this was put on hold. But after the forum chewed up and spit out my idea,  I went back to this one.  Still, one of my favorite things to do is to turn on my ipod and just lose myself in the many worlds that I have created in my head.  When I close my eyes I can see the characters and their world, the hard part is explaining what I see.


 
If you can't explain it to us in a unique and interesting manner then I am highly doubtful that you have the ability at this time to write an unique and interesting web comic.  You know what I write all sorts of "awesome" stories in my head when I day dream but I have enough sense to know that they aren't good and will probably never be good in their current format.  Why? Because they are my self indulgent dreams and fantasies created purely for my own amusement.  There is no way you can be objective about such things.  These day dreams might make a good starting point but they don't make good stories by them selves. You will have to tear them apart and radically change them to get them to a point where they are worth sharing with others.  Thus far you have not shown your self capable of doing this.

Now me, I don't care I know my day dreams are horrible and I'm fine with that.  I also have no aspirations to become a great writer I am happy to let the stories and characters remain in my head in all their self indulgent glory.  But if you actually want to write something good you don't have that luxury. It means you will have to look objectively at the stories and worlds you have created and be able to change things that don't work, make sense and or are down right stupid.  You can get feed back from others on some things but in the end you are going to have to be able to do this.  Can you? These stories seem like your baby and you don't want to change anything because it's so important to you. But in order to write a good story you are going to have to let go of that.


----------

